
Will Your Job Be Done by a Machine? - jonbaer
http://www.npr.org/sections/money/2015/05/21/408234543/will-your-job-be-done-by-a-machine
======
antimora
Mathematicians have a 4.7% chance of being automated. That's good to know and
kinda disappointing. We need more abstract thinkers and mathematicians. I am
guessing an ultimate AI machine will be invented by a high level thinker
rather than an experimentalist.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Really, they are largely automated already. Used to be you needed one for all
sorts of things that Matlab, Mathematica, Wolfram Alpha etc do now. Just like
the rank and file of Lawyering got replaced with automated searches when
computers/databases got cheaper.

